# Paph Guild 2022



## Paph Paradise (Oct 2, 2021)

Registration is now open for Paph Guild 2022.

The meeting will take place January 15-16 in Ventura, California. Just a short drive to the orchid nurseries in Santa Barbara. 

The event is in a fairly large room so there will be plenty of space for social distancing.

Details and registration can be found at the link below: 

Paph Guild 2022

Hope to see you there!


----------

